# [SOLVED] Ceiling Fan



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Just wondering, I have a ceiling fan I am thinking about freecycling. However I am wondering how safe it would be. Its been in storage for almost three years and over two years ago the storage flooded and the wiring did get wet. What are your thoughts - toss it or freecycle it? 

For those you dont know freecycle is where you give away stuff you dont feel like fooling with and too good to toss.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Ceiling Fan*

If the motor got wet I'd say toss it.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Ceiling Fan*

Yes, trash time, not freecycle.

BG


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks - off to the side of the road it goes...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have been known to throw things I think that could be dangerous and always cut the leads as short as I can. I dont want anybody playing with it without working on it first. Maybe break the blades first, then it is of no use.

BG


----------

